# Cooling the Garage ?



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I put a small window unit in the garage this spring and it worked great till about the middle of May but it can't keep up with the heat anymore. My garage has an open ceiling but panneled walls. I have considered several ways of making it more insulated, but worry about the fumes from some of the products I commonly use and need to have very good ventilation. I think most of the heat is comming off the ceiling and have looked into the radiant paint, radiant barrier as a celiing material, and just puttting a foam ceiling in. All would be a good amount of work since I have a lot of stuff in the attic and hanging from the rafters. Anyone "been there, done that" and have any advice? I have an option to buy a 25K BTU AC unit real cheap, that would cool it down, but I think it would also cost a fortune to run.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Have you thought about a suspended ceiling?

Another thought is to insulate the garage door, I can show you how I did mine, it was easy!

Yeah, I think the 25k BTU would cost a small fortune to run.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I already insulated the door, you're right, it made a huge difference!
Suspended ceilng ??? I'll start looking at that. Thanks !


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I used the 4x8 ft sheets of 1/2 in insulation sheets mounted to the rafters and held in place with furring strips around the edges and middles to prevent sagging. Install small fart fan or two to take care of fumes. Could also put some pink fuzzy on top of sheets for more R rating.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I put a 25K btu unit in my garage for poker games on Fridays.. No insulation in the attic or on the walls, but we do hav the insulated garage door... That sucker will freeze you out, even with 20 people in there!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

My neighbor did the following;
1.radiant barrier solar shield that rolls out across the rafters
2.foam insulation on the backside of the garage doors
3.new weatherstripping on garage doors 
4. 4x8 foam sheets for the ceiling
5. indoor/outdoor carpet and window A/C (don't know what BTU)

His garage is awesome! Keeps cool and he has 8' lighting and ran pvc pipe with quick disconnect all over for his air compressor


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I just use a bucket of ice with a fan blowing cross it.




























Just jokeing. I have a 24,000 btu in my shop. I built in the door and put a reg door in and a window. Still haven't finished the ceiling yet.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL, Bobby..ya brought to mind our first two vacations..in '54 and '55. Bride had a buddy in San Francisco so we took off and drove there and back twice. This of couse, was in the days befor ACd cars..so we took a 'Skotch Kooler' (anybody remember those?) , filled it with ice and stuck it in front of the small vent windows (remember those,either?)..and convinced ourselves that we were COOL..LOL..Man..that Mojave Desert in June was at least 120 degrees.. Gas was about .25 a gallon..and water for your radiator was $1.00/gal.. Man..them wuz the days..LOL

NOW...BLATANT HIJACK... Dunno whether I posted my plans or not, but I announced at the store last week that I was finally gonna retire.. BAD plan..what in the he11 do you retired guys do all day??. I've piddled around the casa for a week and am going NUTS...SO....today I decided to END my retirement..Climbed in the ol' Buick..started out the driveway..felt a little funny..checked and right front was flatter than a pancake...Oh well, no worry..Still got Momma's car (she can't drive no more..but won't let me sell it...Four years old and got 7000 miles on it.LOL). Hopped in her car, turned the key and 'click..click..click...battery deader than a mackerel. NO sweat..got emergency jumper boxes in both trunks..and...you guessed it..both of them were dead...Guess I oughta check them every 2 or 3 years anyway..
Ended up calling my friendly Exxon down the way..Gary sent the little truck..a can of air..and a GOOD jump starter.. Spent the next couple of hours replacing battery, shuttling cars, and fixing flat..

Do you suppose God is trying to tell me sumthin' about my retirement plan.. I really dunno...but it has been put off indefinitely.. I'm gonna go until I drop dead..preferably in MY office

Sorry for the rant...but I'm tired, hot, PO'd and frustrated..and the day ain't even half over yet....

The "Un-retired Old Geezer"

:hairout:


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Sounds like a tough day T. When it rains it pours. Hope tomorrow is better


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL...thanks, Whaler.. Tomorrow's GOTTA be better....LOL

Now that I've got back in the AC'd house, got a cool iced tea and talked it over with the dog...the whole morning is starting to seem funny to me...:biggrin: 

Guess the 'Mad Cow' must be kicking in...LOL


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I think he was trying to tell you there are lot's of things for you to do other than go back to work.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Jim, you got the right retirement plan going. Retire when you want and unretire when you want, what's better then that.:rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ever think maybe the employees fixed you up to keep you away?:rotfl:


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Retirement*

I tried that retirement thing once and moved to Mexico that lasted about 2 years it's not all it's cracked up to be !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I like retirement. I do nothing better than I do anything else.:rotfl:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Do you have a ridge vent? Radiant barrier (even the foil backed paper kind) and ridge vents work wonders.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I have a detached garrage with a hipped roof. It does have a turbin near the top that I plan to replace with a power vent. I think I'm going to install the 1/2 foam board with the radiant backing as a ceiling, and put in a large exaust fan near the paint station. If that don't get it, I'll get real serious and reinsulate the walls. I've always 'sort' of wanted to rebulid the garage from scratch anyway. Ihave no idea what I'm going to find up in the rafters, out of site,out of mind for 20 years.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I would put a solar vent, not a power vent. They have come way down in price. You'd be surprised how much elec. those power units pull


EndTuition said:


> I have a detached garrage with a hipped roof. It does have a turbin near the top that I plan to replace with a power vent. I think I'm going to install the 1/2 foam board with the radiant backing as a ceiling, and put in a large exaust fan near the paint station. If that don't get it, I'll get real serious and reinsulate the walls. I've always 'sort' of wanted to rebulid the garage from scratch anyway. Ihave no idea what I'm going to find up in the rafters, out of site,out of mind for 20 years.


----------

